# Asa state championship



## GIBBS (Apr 16, 2012)

I have heard alot about the state championship, does anyone know if it going to be half unknown and half known (LIKE THE WEB SITE SAYS) or like the pro/am? I will be shooting the senior class and my wife will be in the womens hunter class. I would just wanted to know?


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 16, 2012)

In senior's (45 yds) its half and half. I know because its my class. Not absolutely sure about womans hunter but I think it is too.
Last year it was at Bennett Farms. This year its at sweetwater.  Beware though, I think my slump is over.


----------



## GIBBS (Apr 16, 2012)

bowanna said:


> In senior's (45 yds) its half and half. I know because its my class. Not absolutely sure about womans hunter but I think it is too.
> Last year it was at Bennett Farms. This year its at sweetwater.  Beware though, I think my slump is over.



I have heard alot of talk that its going to be like a asa pro am but thats not like the ase fed web site says. But who knows? I don t see how it could be if the rules say half and half...


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 16, 2012)

This is the man at sweetwater. Shoot him a PM. http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=12569


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 16, 2012)

always 1/2 & 1/2


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 16, 2012)

Womens hunter is all known like Novice class.


----------



## GIBBS (Apr 16, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> always 1/2 & 1/2



Not always 2009 or 2010 and i think the location i think was at gainesville it was not half and half. I am not sure if that was gainesville or someone else wanted it changed. I would say someone had some pull with someone. The rule states that everyone shoots half unknown and half known unless its a all known class.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 16, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> Not always 2009 or 2010 and i think the location i think was at gainesville it was not half and half. I am not sure if that was gainesville or someone else wanted it changed. I would say someone had some pull with someone. The rule states that everyone shoots half unknown and half known unless its a all known class.



I shot the one in Gainesville, Open C that year....it was 1/2 known, 1/2 unknown.....


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 16, 2012)

bennet, 2011..1/2 & 1/2; gainsville, 2010..1/2 & 1/2...can't remember where the year before, but those 2 i remember well...shot geezer class


----------



## MI360 (Apr 16, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> I shot the one in Gainesville, Open C that year....it was 1/2 known, 1/2 unknown.....



I know for sure 2010 at gainesville was not half and half for everyone. I helped run that shoot, and we got a phone call the day before saying we had to run it like a pro am even tho the web site said half and half unless it was a all know class. It doesnt matter to me just set rules and stick with them.


----------



## GIBBS (Apr 16, 2012)

Well maybe our state rep or maybe someone from the sweetwater club would let us know what the deal is???


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wah!!! Let's just all cry :'(


----------



## dmedd (Apr 16, 2012)

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> Wah!!! Let's just all cry :'(



Very helpful!


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 16, 2012)

i think you're right mitchell..it sure seems like that flat side was known...maybe it just seemed that way, since it was sooo much easier than that mountain side in the morning, lol!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 17, 2012)

MI360 said:


> I know for sure 2010 at gainesville was not half and half for everyone. I helped run that shoot, and we got a phone call the day before saying we had to run it like a pro am even tho the web site said half and half unless it was a all know class. It doesnt matter to me just set rules and stick with them.



You could be right Mitchell, but I'm approaching "geezer" status if you listen to some folks....lol I might not remember....


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 17, 2012)

"what you talkin' about willis??"..uou already shot geezer class at the cbg.  you're a geez, lol


----------



## GIBBS (Apr 17, 2012)

Well it looks like no one knows what the heck is going to go on at the state championship... I thought maybe our state rep or someone from sweetwater mite tell us something? I am going to be ready for half and half thats what the rules say on the fed web site.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a call into Margie about this, I have not heard anything back. I'm all for 1/2 & 1/2 all the way around. It would make my job alot easyer. I don't want to say it will be one way and then be told NO it has to be this way a week befor the shoot. I'm in the process of working on some other stuff for the state shoot. I'll have more up on here and the ASA forum after the Georgia ProAm.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 17, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> i think you're right mitchell..it sure seems like that flat side was known...maybe it just seemed that way, since it was sooo much easier than that mountain side in the morning, lol!!



Johnny you thought it was known cause I kept saying Johnny just shut up and just shoot it for 40. 

It was definitely all unknown that year. 

The Federation rules as I have heard them from Dee Falks and read the rules sheet say the state and qualifiers are 1/2 and 1/2 unless you shoot a know class (Novice. Wom Bowhunter, Mens Known, etc) then it is all known. 

Sweetwater has hosted the state many, many, many times over the years and always do a bang up job. They will be spot on you can bet. Since I started shooting ASA I know Sweetwater hosted at Wolf Creek twice, The place over the RR tracks near REs old house and at the Fishery or what ever that was. From memory- which is real poor these days this will be the first state at the current location. 

I like the 1/2 and 1/2 but could care less as long as we know a few weeks out to practice.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 17, 2012)

i thought that was stevie telling me that...i think that was an old fireman's preactice field...seems like it had radon and they had to move again.  i'm with you ..it ain't sweetwater's first rodeo..ole jrbowhunter will get it together..we still got loads of time..i know he doesn't want any last minute "unpleasantries!!"....lol


----------



## GIBBS (Apr 18, 2012)

I really do not understand why you have to call about anything the rule are on the web site, and clearly state half and half. I would think every asa state championship no matter what state should be half and half. Are we in Ga. going to have a rule change in mid streams or just make the rules up as we go for who has the most pull to get what they want.


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 18, 2012)

GIBBS if I am reading correctly you are the one that started this thread by asking the questions and the people making the calls are just getting answers to "your" questions.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## GIBBS (Apr 18, 2012)

frdstang90 said:


> GIBBS if I am reading correctly you are the one that started this thread by asking the questions and the people making the calls are just getting answers to "your" questions.



Yes i asked a question about rumors that i had heard, and really wanted to know if the rule had been changed. But if you are hosting a state shoot i would think you should know the format by now and everyone else that shoot needs to know. I guess we will find out when we get there. I am not whinning about to long of a course from the hunter stake just wanted to know the format of the shoot and why it wouldnt be half and half when the rule clearly says half and half.


----------



## solocam678 (Apr 18, 2012)

What does it matter if its all unknown or half an half?


----------



## GIBBS (Apr 18, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> What does it matter if its all unknown or half an half?



It matters cause the rules say half and half. How about changing the speed rule for this shoot to 300 instead of 280?


----------



## solocam678 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well if the rules say half an half an nobody has said any different why would you think it has changed? When you shoot local shoots are the target half an half? As for the speed it doesn't matter to me. If you can shoot you can shoot. With speed if you can't shoot it jus means your gona mis faster.


----------



## GIBBS (Apr 18, 2012)

2010 was my first year in senior class, and the rule on the fed web site said half and half, and we shot all unkown. So dont tell me if the rule states one thing that they will not change it at the last min.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Apr 18, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> 2010 was my first year in senior class, and the rule on the fed web site said half and half, and we shot all unkown. So dont tell me if the rule states one thing that they will not change it at the last min.



Guess we will have to wait to the last minute to find out


----------



## solocam678 (Apr 19, 2012)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Guess we will have to wait to the last minute to find out


Yep. Have awhile to practice up for it. If its still half an half when state gets here then that will be a bonus. Good luck.


----------

